# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Some photos of my plants



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Pictures were taken with Olympus C-4000 digital camera. All comments are welcome.
































































150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Pictures were taken with Olympus C-4000 digital camera. All comments are welcome.
































































150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

They look great MarcinB, btw your tank is perfect.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pictures









Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice,

What is the plant in the 1st and 5th photo?

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice photos. 

The plant in the first photo is Rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It looks different than mine. mine is soo much redder and the leaves are space farther apart.

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!
Metatron, my tank don't look so good anymore. I have problems with thread and green spot algae.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by MarcinB:
> my tank don't look so good anymore. I have problems with thread and green spot algae.


sorry about it, I was going to ask if that perfection can be maintain for a long period of time, How old was the tank when you took the photos?, I'm setting one and I'm afraid it will start well, but it's going to be difficult to maintain it.

thanks for showing your tank.


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Photo was taken in August, at that time the tank was over one year old. Every tank has better and worse periods, that's normal.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by MarcinB:
> Photo was taken in August, at that time the tank was over one year old. Every tank has better and worse periods, that's normal.


]
anyway it looks awesome now, cheers for your work


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Edge: That's just different environmental conditions. I've seen it both ways in my tank.


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 31, 2004)

your plants look really cool and healthy marcinB really good pics also









I LOVE BIOTOPE AQUARIUMS


----------

